# 100 starving horses saved :)



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Aw... I do hope they all get a new loving home!


----------



## StrikinHigh (Jan 11, 2011)

It makes me so happy when those cruel good for nothing rats finally get what they deserve, and the animals are finally free of them.

Sadly... I was not surprised to open the link and find it was about Arkansas. :x


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I wish they were closer I would definitely adopt there were some really good looking horses in the pictures.


----------

